# re-cuts



## World LLC (Apr 24, 2012)

What are you guys seeing for re-cuts? 10 ~ 15k I been hearing 14 ~25...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

World LLC said:


> What are you guys seeing for re-cuts? 10 ~ 15k I been hearing 14 ~25...


I've SEEN lower than that!
I can't fathom any scenario where anyone would accept those prices though. Well, anyone with a legitamite business anyway. Even at $25 I don't see it!
For me, $45 recuts, minimum, or the equipment stays in the shop. Been that way for 4 years now and still flooded with work. It's out there, you just have to dig through alot of other 'stuff' to find it sometimes.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

All I can say is, don't do it for $25. Just say no. It's bleeding the industry dry and screwing everybody, when someone accepts work for cheap.

But, it'll take a major effort by everyone to make a change happen.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

we used to buried with recuts here in CT, but last two years we have next to none-heck I am going into June with only 5 so far, not enough to keep me busy let alone 3 crews.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I Have seen my recuts numbers decrease also. Last year I had around 90 recut every two weeks. this year I only have about 40. I refuse to do them for less than last years ,all my costs have went up not down. 
I have figured in the past if a employee dosen`t make at least $300 I’m going in the hole(his pay,gas,insurance,maintain,ect.) you see it is hard to make that at $25 and $35 recuts. most they normally do in a day is seven or eight yards.(ps I know than this can be done in a day in a big city ,with mall yards that close to each other. but where I`m at this doesn`t happen very often)


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We have 160 new orders today and not one recut less than $30.00 and i think this is too low.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

$65 for most of mine that size. a couple $45


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lot of cancellations this summer due to no rain and no growth.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Lot of cancellations this summer due to no rain and no growth.




In the past the word to me was cut regardless of growth. 



Whats changed for 2012?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> In the past the word to me was cut regardless of growth.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats changed for 2012?


CoreLogic just changed to a "unable to report as limited growth" policy this season.
Did a property early this spring that had absolutely NO growth, only compacted dirt. Reported it as nothing to cut, and got a "return to property" order. Went back a week later and found 2 blades of grass against the foundation, took a before pic and plucked them with my fingers (during pic), then an after pic. Submitted a "completed" grass cut, and got paid.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Idiots



Thats hilarious.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> CoreLogic just changed to a "unable to report as limited growth" policy this season.
> Did a property early this spring that had absolutely NO growth, only compacted dirt. Reported it as nothing to cut, and got a "return to property" order. Went back a week later and found 2 blades of grass against the foundation, took a before pic and plucked them with my fingers (during pic), then an after pic. Submitted a "completed" grass cut, and got paid.




It's VERY obvious to me the banks NEVER see the photos......................


----------

